# Uso sessista/non sessista della lingua italiana - genere femminile per alcune professioni



## bubu7

Interessante. 

Raccomandazioni per un uso non sessista della lingua italiana a cura di Alma Sabatini per la _Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri_ e _Commissione Nazionale per la Parità e le Pari Opportunità tra uomo e donna_ (Attenzione! si tratta di un file PDF piuttosto grande!). 

Poi guardate qui, qui e qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ribadisco brevemente la mia opinone, per l'ennesima volta:
Sessista è il continuare a insistere sul trovare un equivalente femminile dei più disparati sostantivi riguardanti una professione/occupazione/qualifica.
Il voler per forza chiamare architett*a *una donna architetto è implicitamente ammettere o sottolineare che il sesso di codesto prefessionista ha una qualche influenza/implicazione positiva o negativa sulle sue capacità.
Una scelta per nulla sessista sarebbe quella di non indicare nemmeno il sesso di tale professionista, essendo questa informazione del tutto superflua e ininfluente.


----------



## lamelamara

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ribadisco brevemente la mia opinone, per l'ennesima volta:
> Sessista è il continuare a insistere sul trovare un equivalente femminile dei più disparati sostantivi riguardanti una professione/occupazione/qualifica.
> Il voler per forza chiamare architett*a *una donna architetto è implicitamente ammettere o sottolineare che il sesso di codesto prefessionista ha una qualche influenza/implicazione positiva o negativa sulle sue capacità.
> Una scelta per nulla sessista sarebbe quella di non indicare nemmeno il sesso di tale professionista, essendo questa informazione del tutto superflua e ininfluente.


Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## bubu7

Per chi ci legge, soprattutto se stranieri, è importante che ognuno riporti la propria opinione personale ma è ancora più importante riportare citazioni da fonti lessicografiche.

Per questo preferisco lasciare la parola ai suggerimenti contenuti in una delle più recenti e accreditate grammatiche italiane, la _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_ (2006), di G. Patota, professore ordinario di Linguistica italiana presso l'Università di Siena-Arezzo.

A proposito del femminile per i nomi di professione Patota scrive:



> In primo luogo suggeriamo di non lasciare il nome maschile riferito a una donna, ma di usare il femminile: _il sindaco_ > _la sindaca_.
> 
> In secondo luogo suggeriamo di non aggiungere la parola _donna_ al nome maschile che indica la professione: _il sindaco donna_.
> 
> In terzo e ultimo luogo suggeriamo di evitare i nomi di professione che terminano in _-essa_, tranne quelli già affermati, come _professoressa_ o _dottoressa_: termini come _sindachessa_ hanno infatti una sfumatura ironica o peggiorativa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tale Patota può suggerire quello che crede.
Personalmente i suoi suggerimenti sembrano ridicoli e assolutamente sessisti.
Le poche volte che ho sentito usare "la sindaca/ la sindachessa" quell'espressione è stata usata da uomini a mo' di scherno.


----------



## bubu7

Dice Luca Serianni, accademico della Crusca e dei Lincei e professore ordinario all'Università La Sapienza di Roma, in una delle migliori grammatiche italiane (_Glossario_, s. v. _Nomi professionali femminili_):



> I suggerimenti che possono essere proposti, alla luce della struttura della lingua italiana e delle tendenze socioculturali in atto, sono i seguenti:
> 
> a) mantenere tutti i femminili già in uso (_dottoressa_, _direttrice_) e generalizzare gli epiceni di uso stabile (_la preside_) o maggioritario (_la presidente_);
> 
> b) optare, nel caso di forme con maschile in _-o_ (_avvocato_) o in _-iere_ (_ingegnere_) per le regolari forme in _-a_. Queste ultime sono parole che all'inizio possono sembrare bizzarre, ma sono grammaticalmente ben formate e non è difficile abituarcisi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> b) optare, nel caso di forme con maschile in _-o_ (_avvocato_) o in _-iere_ (_ingegnere_) per le regolari forme in _-a_. Queste ultime sono parole che all'inizio possono sembrare *bizzarre*, ma *sono grammaticalmente ben formate* e non è difficile abituarcisi.


Concordo: Serianni dice bizzarre, io preferisco ridicole.
Nessuno obietta sul fatto che siano grammaticalmente ben formate (io posso offendere una persona e denigrarla esprimendomi in un italiano impeccabile, ma la sostanza non cambia: sempre di offese si sta parlando).


----------



## tie-break

Ma per il femminile di "avvocato" non è forse meglio "avvocatessa", rispetto a "avvocata" (che personalmente non direi mai)?


----------



## Sabrine07

tie-break said:


> Ma per il femminile di "avvocato" non è forse meglio "avvocatessa", rispetto a "avvocata" (che personalmente non direi mai)?


L'Accademia della Crusca ammette entrambi, ma anch'io ho sempre detto avvocatessa.


----------



## rocamadour

tie-break said:


> Ma per il femminile di "avvocato" non è forse meglio "avvocatessa", rispetto a "avvocata" (che personalmente non direi mai)?


 
Ho una carissima amica, che è avvocato, e quando la cerco in studio spesso le sue segretarie mi rispondono: "Le passo l'avvocato" o "In questo momento l'avvocato è impegnata"... Si tratta ovviamente di una testimonianza personale, ma credo che nell'ambiente quest'uso sia abbastanza frequente.


----------



## housecameron

Io invece continuo a dire _il mio avvoca_to, anche se donna.
Trovo che essere chiamate _sindaco, architetto, ministro_, ecc. sia bello ed estremamente chic (volevo dire stiloso, ma vedo che non è riportato dai dizionari - ??).


----------



## Montesacro

Personalmente preferisco dire (riferendomi a una donna) _il ministro_, _l’avvocato_, _l’ingegnere_…

Però le forme plurali (parliamo sempre di gruppi di sole donne) mi lasciano molto perplesso: _i ministri_, _gli avvocati_, _gli ingegneri_… quanto suonano male! 
Mah, questione d’abitudine…


----------



## rawbee

Io distinguerei tra la formazione del femminile quale è prevista dai meccanismi della grammatica italiana, e la percezione che possiamo avere di termini che per il momento semplicemente non esistono (nel senso che non sono sufficientemente diffusi).
Nessun termine non in uso risulta accettabile all'orecchio di un parlante, questo non significa che non si arriverà mai a usarlo.

Non c'è oggettivamente niente di ridicolo nel termine "sindachessa", in sè, come in nessun altro termine di nessuna lingua, d'altronde.

Io sono istintivamente d'accordo con Paulfromitaly che in fondo non dovrebbe essere rilevante il sesso di un architetto, in quanto architetto; ma credo anche che l'imbarazzo che proviamo nell'accogliere termini come architetta, o sindachessa, o avvocata sia il sintomo di qualcosa che va oltre il linguaggio.
E allora mi viene un po' da usarli


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rawbee said:


> ma credo anche che l'imbarazzo che proviamo nell'accogliere termini come architetta, o sindachessa, o avvocata sia il sintomo di qualcosa che va oltre il linguaggio.



Personalmente non provo imbarazzo, al massimo fastidio nel vedere che qualcuno vuole per forza trovare un modo di rendere chiaro il sesso di una carica/professione sventolando ciò ai quattro venti come se fosse una scelta non sessista e politicamente corretta, mentre secondo me è esattamente l'opposto.
A questo punto dove arriviamo?
Sindaco per un uomo, sindachessa per una donna, e poi ci inventiamo due nuove parole per un gay e una lesbica?
Avvogaio e lesbochessa?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sindaco per un uomo, sindachessa per una donna, e poi ci inventiamo due nuove parole per un gay e una lesbica?
> Avvogaio e lesbochessa?



AHAHA! M'hai fatto ridere, Paul! Però mi sembra che genere in senso linguistico e orientamento sessuale siano due cose ben distinte, perciò non penso che arriveremo mai al punto che dici 

In ogni caso, propendo per l'uso di sindaca, ministra, avvocata, eccetera, che sono perfette secondo la regola della formazione del genere in italiano, e risultano insolite alle nostre orecchie solo perché è relativamente da poco tempo che delle donne vanno affermandosi in tali professioni.

Non ci trovo niente di strano, né di offensivo, inoltre come fare altrimenti a distinguere il genere dell'avvocato Andrea Rossi,  laddove il nome Andrea  è proprio di entrambi i sessi?

Se esistono, sono affermati e accettati e non risultano offensivi, _professoressa_, _dottoressa_, _maestra_, _infermiera_, eccetera, non vedo perché _avvocata_, _ministra _o _sindaca _dovrebbero creare problemi 
ciao,

dani


----------



## rawbee

Paulfromitaly said:


> Personalmente non provo imbarazzo, al massimo fastidio



Per "imbarazzo" intendevo perplessità, in senso lato. 
Il fatto stesso che ne stiamo discutendo è sintomo di una forma di imbarazzo, significa che non sappiamo bene come comportarci, collettivamente parlando.

Sul fatto che non i gay e le lesbiche, nè i transessuali, ma i transgender possano mettere in discussione un sistema linguistico basato sulla dicotomia maschile/femminile, potrebbe anche essere... un domani... un DOPOdomani, più probabilmente. Ma potrebbe anche essere.


----------



## trier2007

Per quanto riguarda i nomi indicanti professioni e cariche, l'uso della forma femminile potrebbe anche 'starci' (anche se, personalmente, lo trovo linguisticamente innaturale, e non riescirei a fare a meno di sorridere pensando ad una 'ministra'). 
La sezione che mi fa ridere di gusto è quella dedicata alle indicazioni su alcune frasi idiomatiche: come si fa a definire sessiste delle 'frasi fatte'? Perché mai dovrei parlare di 'maternità' di un'opera anziché di 'paternità', come ho sempre fatto? Non sarebbe forse discriminatorio nei confronti degli uomini, alla faccia delle pari opportunità?
Visto che la vena ironico-sarcastica si è definitivamente impossessata di me, concludo con un appunto all'autrice del documento: ha tralasciato i proverbi. Peccato: avrei tanto voluto 'una botte piena ed un marito ubriaco'. 
Prima di essere tacciata di maschilismo: sono donna!


----------



## rawbee

Il documento è ridicolo, per un'infinità di motivi. E per questo perfino controproducente, rispetto all'obiettivo che vuole o che finge (a questo punto mi viene anche questo sospetto) di volersi porre.
Ma continuo a non capire perchè ministra, architetta, avvocata e sindaca dovrebbero far sorridere, quando non fanno sorridere affatto operaia, sarta, cuoca, lavandaia, spazzina, postina, merciaia, commessa, cassiera, segretaria... e tutti quei mestieri "poco prestigiosi" che gli uomini hanno volentieri spartito con le donne fin da quando queste hanno cominciato a lavorare.


----------



## bubu7

rawbee said:


> Ma continuo a non capire perchè ministra, architetta, avvocata e sindaca dovrebbero far sorridere, quando non fanno sorridere affatto operaia, sarta, cuoca, lavandaia, spazzina, postina, merciaia, commessa, cassiera, segretaria... e tutti quei mestieri "poco prestigiosi" che gli uomini hanno volentieri spartito con le donne fin da quando queste hanno cominciato a lavorare.


La tua osservazione è interessante e offre nuovi spunti alla riflessione.

Prima di operare una scelta personale, anche controcorrente, è necessario conoscere la situazione attuale sia dal punto di vista strettamente linguistico sia da quello sociale.

È indubbio che alcune scelte ragionevoli dal punto di vista grammaticale risultano bizzarre dal punto di vista sociolinguistico.

Al di là del fatto che la femminilizzazione nel passato si è sempre fatta per professioni aperte alle donne (è questo il motivo per cui molti autorevoli studiosi promuovono un'adozione moderata del femminile per le nuove professioni) ci si dovrebbe chiedere perché oggi tale scelta incontri resistenze.


----------



## Dr. X

Il termine "avvocata" lo uso frequentemente. Allora sbaglio?
Non sarebbe meglio decidere una volta per tutte ciò che è sbagliato piuttosto di ciò che potrebbe forse sembrare ridicolo... o no?

Non capisco perché, il femminile di una professione, debba essere necessariamente offensiva o ridicola.
A prescindere dal fatto che dire avvocata anziché avvocato, potrebbe essere un elemento in più per far capire di chi cavolo stai parlando, ma per quello che riguarda il discorso sessista... non è il contrario?
Per quale motivo le donne devono avere un appellativo da uomo? Per dimostrare di essere all'altezza di un uomo???
Così facendo si da per scontato che le donne non siano degne del giusto riconoscimento. Quasi fosse qualcosa di clandestino... boh. 

Alla fine, secondo il mio modesto parere, è solo un fatto d'abitudine.
Rimango dell'idea che sia meglio sapere cosa è corretto e cosa è sbagliato linguisticamente parlando.


----------



## la italianilla

rawbee said:


> Il documento è ridicolo, per un'infinità di motivi. E per questo perfino controproducente, rispetto all'obiettivo che vuole o che finge (a questo punto mi viene anche questo sospetto) di volersi porre.
> Ma continuo a non capire perchè ministra, architetta, avvocata e sindaca dovrebbero far sorridere, quando non fanno sorridere affatto operaia, sarta, cuoca, lavandaia, spazzina, postina, merciaia, commessa, cassiera, segretaria... e tutti quei mestieri "poco prestigiosi" che gli uomini hanno volentieri spartito con le donne fin da quando queste hanno cominciato a lavorare.



La tua è un'interessante riflessione, forse quella che si avvicina di più alla mia idea. Anch'io sono del parere che si tratta semplicemente di una questione d'abitudine. Però sono anche dell'idea che l'abitudine è dura a morire, specie in Italia, dove è più facile introdurre termini nuovi (volendo anche di "matrice straniera") ma più difficile cambiare le cose "già assorbite". E siccome io son del parere che ci fa la storia della lingua sia il popolo, non solo i linguisti...
In altre parole, i linguisti la regolamentano...ma chi la "fa" è chi la "usa" (vorrei far notare le virgolette, messe _ad hoc_...)
Propongo la risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca, precisamente quella di Luca Serianni, cliccate qui.


----------



## saltapicchio

Nelle lingue in cui il genere non appare nel nome comune ma solo nel pronome (es: ingl. she is the president ) il problema non sussiste. Secondo me dobbiamo partire dal presupposto che in Italia la parità di diritti tra uomo e donna è una conquista relativamente recente. Basti pensare che il diritto di voto è stato esteso alle donne solo a partire dal referendum che sancì il nostro Paese come repubblica (poco più di sessant'anni fa), non solo, il "delitto d'onore" era compreso nel Codice di Procedura Penale e costituiva un'attenuante nel caso di uxoricidio. La violenza sessuale è diventata delitto contro la persona solo pochissimi anni fa, prima era considerata delitto contro la morale.

Tornando al discorso "suona bene" o "suona male", è vero: "sindaca" sembra un arteficio linguistico, "direttrice" è un termine impiegato senza forzature, "presidentessa" sembra un'accezione ironica, "commessa" è quello che è e nessuno trova che ci sia qualcosa di strano. Probabilmente le donne fanno le "direttrici" e le "commesse" ormai da tempo mentre altre professioni le vedono impiegate da troppo poco e si fa fatica a "digerire" linguisticamente la cosa. Certo bisognerebbe fare un po' d'ordine.

"Singolari" eccezioni: la/il camionista, la/il tassista, la/il capostazione 

Qualcuno poi mi spieghi perché l'uomo può fare il parrucchiere ma la donna non può fare la barbiera


----------



## rawbee

Però, a parte le battute, la tua osservazione è il motivo per cui trovo il documento da cui è partito questo scambio di pareri quasi sospetto.

L'italiano è una lingua più arcaica, non possiamo ignorare le complicazioni che questo comporta, rispetto all'inglese. Noi le desinenze di genere le abbiamo conservate.

Ma proporre di sostituire, faccio solo un esempio, l'uso del maschile nei plurali "misti" (diciamo così) con il ricorso a formule pesantissime come "Marguerite Yourcenar è una delle più grandi tra scrittrici e scrittori viventi" (che a me pare pure un po' sgrammaticata) mi sembra addirittura controproducente.

Io allora propongo che si ripristini, con questo scopo, il neutro latino. Che so, potremmo dire: "Guarda quel treno, è pieno di viaggiatora!" Fa ridere, ma ci si mette meno a finire la frase


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Ma allora la guardia, la sentinella, la vedetta e la guida, se sono uomini, dovremo chiamarli guardio sentinello, vedetto e guido?
Io durante il servizio militare ho fatto la guardia, in barca faccio la vedetta, e non mi sono mai sentito offeso o ridicolizzato.


----------



## PacoBajito

Io credo che la lingua cambierà solo se cambierà la società.
Ad esempio se "cortigiano" = uomo di corte "cortigiana" = prostituta d'alto bordo nel lessico cinquecentesco oramai resterà così; è lo specchio di un' epoca.

Ai giorni nostri invece di pensare ad obbrobri del tipo architetta, io penserei di più a cambiare la società, il modo di pensare della gente e di conseguenza la lingua. Mi spiego: riprendendo l'esempio di cui sopra, al giorno d'oggi massaggiatore è uno che fa i massaggi, massaggiatrice nelle inserzioni dei giornali è una prostituta sotto copertura; ora, invece di pensare a morfermi ridicoli, se adoperiamo con l'uso massaggiatrice come "professionista del massaggio" (così come c'è il massaggiatore nel mondo dello sport o dell'estetica) -come per fortuna sta accadendo- riusciremo a svincolare la lingua da questi pregiudizi sessisti.

Ma il passato non lo possiamo cambiare, anzi se fossi una femminista ad oltranza sottolinerei il fatto e lo manterrei addirittura a conferma di come anche la lingua porti i segni dei pregiudizi culturali che si vuole combattere. Cambiare ciò, con una buffa riforma dall'alto, significherebbe anche occultare una prova dei misfatti della passata cultura  sin troppo maschilista perdendo capi di accusa che queste gentildonne potrebbero usare a loro vantaggio.


----------



## SunDraw

PacoBajito said:


> Io credo che la lingua cambierà solo se cambierà la società.
> ...al giorno d'oggi massaggiatore è uno che fa i massaggi, massaggiatrice nelle inserzioni dei giornali è una prostituta sotto copertura...


Quando è arrivata anche a me la lista che gira in rete, mi ha fatto riflettere. E' da un po' che pensavo di riportarla anche qui, secondo me (maledettamente, ma) ci sta (se non altro per invitare all'attenzione i malcapitati traduttori):

(cito, qualcuna magari è un po' tirata)

Un cortigiano: un uomo che vive a corte
Una cortigiana: una prostituta

Un massaggiatore: un fisioterapista
Una massaggiatrice: una prostituta

Un professionista: un uomo che fa bene il suo mestiere
Una professionista: una prostituta

Un uomo di strada: un uomo duro
Una donna di strada: una prostituta

Un uomo senza morale: un politico
Una donna senza morale: una prostituta

Un uomo pubblico: un uomo famoso, in vista
Una donna pubblica: una prostituta

Un segretario particolare: un portaborse
Una segretaria particolare: una prostituta

Un uomo facile: un uomo con il quale è facile vivere
Una donna facile: una prostituta 

Un intrattenitore: un uomo socievole, affabulatore
Una intrattenitrice: una prostituta

Un adescatore: un uomo che coglie al volo persone e situazioni
Un'adescatrice: una prostituta

Un uomo molto disponibile: un uomo gentile e 
premuroso
Una donna molto disponibile: una prostituta

Un cubista: un uomo che dipinge
Una cubista: una prostituta

Un uomo d'alto bordo: un uomo che possiede uno scafo d'altura 
Una donna d'alto bordo: una prostituta

Un tenutario: un proprietario di case e terreni
Una tenutaria: una prostituta 

Un passeggiatore: un uomo che cammina
Una passeggiatrice: una prostituta

Un uomo con un passato: un uomo che ha avuto una vita memorabile, nel bene e nel male
Una donna con un passato: una prostituta 

Un maiale: animale da fattoria
Una maiala: una prostituta

Uno squillo: un trillo del telefono
Una squillo: una prostituta

Un uomo da poco: una persona poco capace
Una donna da poco: una prostituta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

PacoBajito said:


> Ai giorni nostri invece di pensare ad obbrobri del tipo architetta, io penserei di più a cambiare la società, il modo di pensare della gente e di conseguenza la lingua. Mi spiego: riprendendo l'esempio di cui sopra, al giorno d'oggi massaggiatore è uno che fa i massaggi, massaggiatrice nelle inserzioni dei giornali è una prostituta sotto copertura; ora, invece di pensare a morfermi ridicoli, se adoperiamo con l'uso massaggiatrice come "professionista del massaggio" (così come c'è il massaggiatore nel mondo dello sport o dell'estetica) -come per fortuna sta accadendo- riusciremo a svincolare la lingua da questi pregiudizi sessisti.



Concordo appieno


----------



## CloseTheDoor

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ribadisco brevemente la mia opinone, per l'ennesima volta:
> Sessista è il continuare a insistere sul trovare un equivalente femminile dei più disparati sostantivi riguardanti una professione/occupazione/qualifica.
> Il voler per forza chiamare architett*a *una donna architetto *è implicitamente ammettere o sottolineare che il sesso di codesto prefessionista ha una qualche influenza/implicazione positiva o negativa sulle sue capacità.*
> Una scelta per nulla sessista sarebbe quella di non indicare nemmeno il sesso di tale professionista, essendo questa informazione del tutto superflua e ininfluente.



Domanda: quando tu parli di :

 "banconiera", "cameriera", "cassiera", "drappiera", "infermiera","cuciniera", "magazziniera", "locandiera", "parrucchiera", "ragioniera", "salumiera",  “sguattera”, "impiegata", "taverniera", “calzolaia”, “cartolaia”, “fioraia”, “fiammiferaia”, “guantaia”, “lavandaia”, “nocciolaia”, “operaia”, “pecoraia”, “pentolaia”,  “vasaia”,  “cantora”, “cucitora”, “priora”, “recensora”,  “tintora”,“ostessa”, “patronessa”,  “cuoca”, “monaca",    “cesellatrice”, “filatrice”, “impagliatrice”, “intagliatrice”, “spigolatrice”,   “mondina”, “postina”,   “bovara”, “campanara”,”vaccara”, "bidella”

usando queste forme femminili, intendi dare a tutte un giudizio sulle loro capacita' in quanto donne? Sinceramente, non credo che per la spigolatrice di Sapri ci si ponesse il problema delle sue capacita' di "spigolatore donna".

Vedi bene che i problemi nascono con gli stessi suffissi SOLO per mestieri prestigiosi: fanno ridere "assessora”, “avvocata”, "ingegnera", “cancelliera”, “carabiniera”, “finanziera”,“magistrata”, "ministra", "notaia", “pretora”, “questora”,  “sindaca”,  ecc ecc.  

Ma la gente non ride mai per nulla. Si ride perche' inconsapevolmente, vedere una donna magistrato non e' normale, ha un effetto di straniamento che ricorda quello che si prova quando in certe messiscene vesti da magistrato una scimmia.

Se parli un po' di francese saprai che in francese non si dice "autrice, scrittrice, pittrice, poetessa", ma solo "autore, scrittore, pittore, poeta". La domanda e' legittima, perche' in italiano sì e in francese no? La questione del femminile si sposta da lingua a lingua ma non c'e' una ragione morfologica, ma una ragione storica: Molière nelle sue commedie ha messo in scena "les femmes savantes" lasciando un'aura di ridicolo proprio su quelle forme.

Per quello secondo me e' importante usare la forma femminile regolare per tutti i nomi di titoli e mestieri. *Il problema linguisticamente non si pone, dato che i suffissi ci sono. Il problema e' solo sociale e culturale.* 



rawbee said:


> Però, a parte le battute, la tua osservazione è il motivo per cui trovo il documento da cui è partito questo scambio di pareri quasi sospetto.
> 
> L'italiano è una lingua più arcaica, non possiamo ignorare le complicazioni che questo comporta, rispetto all'inglese. Noi le desinenze di genere le abbiamo conservate.
> 
> Ma proporre di sostituire, faccio solo un esempio, l'uso del maschile nei plurali "misti" (diciamo così) con il ricorso a formule pesantissime come "Marguerite Yourcenar è una delle più grandi tra scrittrici e scrittori viventi" (che a me pare pure un po' sgrammaticata) mi sembra addirittura controproducente.
> 
> Io allora propongo che si ripristini, con questo scopo, il neutro latino. Che so, potremmo dire: "Guarda quel treno, è pieno di viaggiatora!" Fa ridere, ma ci si mette meno a finire la frase



*Bisogna distinguere le due cose. *Un conto e' l'uso del *maschile generico plurale *tipico delle lingue romanze, maschile generico che peraltro non rende invisibile solo il femminile , ma anche il maschile: se io dico che "la fabbrica era piena di operai", non so se c'erano solo uomini o anche donne. Quindi le donne spariscono, ma in un certo senso anche gli uomini. 
Un'altra cosa e' il *maschile marcato*, che si usa quando la forma femminile esiste. Per esempio vorrei sapere perche' nelle liturgie cattoliche la Vergine Maria puo' essere "avvocata" degli uomini e "ministra" di fede, ma una donna normale se si chiama avvocata o ministra fa ridere.

Secondo me continuare ad usare il maschile per i nomi di titoli e professioni significa sottolineare l'"anormalita'" della presenza di una donna in quel ruolo. Qualcuno conosce la storiella di un padre e di suo figlio che hanno un gravissimo incidente stradale? Il padre muore sul  colpo. Il ragazzo viene ricoverato d'urgenza e il chirurgo, appena lo vede, esclama: "Non posso  operarlo! E' mio figlio!". 

Chi ha scritto finora non ha menzionato le piccole umiliazioni che derivano da questo uso del maschile: una mia collega ingegnere quando si sposta per lavoro deve sempre indicare il titolo all'agenzia (per essere subito identificabile per i rimborsi), e regolarmente quando si presenta, le chiedono "Buongiorno, lei e' la segretaria dell'ingegner X?"



VelistaPerCaso said:


> Ma allora la guardia, la sentinella, la vedetta e la guida, se sono uomini, dovremo chiamarli guardio sentinello, vedetto e guido?
> Io durante il servizio militare ho fatto la guardia, in barca faccio la vedetta, e non mi sono mai sentito offeso o ridicolizzato.



Quelle che citi non sono forme femminili, ma metonimie originate da locuzioni quali "Essere di guardia/guida/sentinella/vedetta" e quindi "fare la guardia/guida/sentinella/vedetta".

Non mi e' permesso citare la url, vi rinvio comunque al dizionario etimologico www punto etimo punto it, e cercate le voci "sentinella", "vedetta" ecc.


----------



## rubuk

CloseTheDoor said:


> ...
> Vedi bene che i problemi nascono con gli stessi suffissi SOLO per mestieri prestigiosi: fanno ridere "assessora”, “avvocata”, "ingegnera", “cancelliera”, “carabiniera”, ... ecc ecc.
> 
> Ma la gente non ride mai per nulla. Si ride perche' inconsapevolmente, vedere una donna magistrato non e' normale, ha un effetto di straniamento che ricorda quello che si prova quando in certe messiscene vesti da magistrato una scimmia.....



A me questi termini non fanno ridere, mi sembrano semplicemente foneticamente estranei, storcerei la bocca, ma solo metaforicamente. Non è poi nemmeno vero che non vadano bene le trasposizioni per i mestieri prestigiosi, ho sentito più volte Amministratrice Delegata e non ho avuto nessun riflesso negativo, non più di quanto mi accada nel sentire Direttrice, non sono forse questi mestieri prestigiosi? Il problema diventa l'abitudine all'uso delle parole, se non ci siamo abituati non le sentiamo nostre e non ci viene naturale accettarle, tranne casi isolati ed eclatanti. Non c'è verso, è la comunità dei parlanti che decide della fortuna delle parole e se certe parole non piacciono, possono essere imposte solo da un sistema dittatoriale, avvocata, ingegnera, assessora a me non piacciono e penso di essere un buona compagnia.

@ ilcigno: il termine femminile di policeman è  "policewoman", negli anni '60 abitavo nel Bronx e la donna-poliziotto almeno da noi la chiamavamo così, io ne conoscevo una personalmente e per me era Mrs. Edwards la policewoman. In questo caso io direi donna-poliziotto, poliziotta non mi piace tanto ma lo digerisco meglio di avvocata o ingegnera.

Stef.


----------



## rawbee

rubuk said:


> è la comunità dei parlanti che decide della fortuna delle parole e se certe parole non piacciono, possono essere imposte solo da un sistema dittatoriale
> Stef.




Su questo non si può che essere d'accordo. Quel che è interessante, a mio parere, ma è anche già stato detto, è osservare come il gradimento delle parole sia legato a valori che vanno al di là del linguaggio strettamente inteso.

È esattamente lo stesso tipo di osservazione che si potrebbe fare sull'uso dei termini stranieri; soprattutto laddove esistono corrispettivi italiani che però, proprio in quanto "nostrani", vengono percepiti come meno prestigiosi (e a volte cadono in disuso, soprattutto in alcuni ambienti lavorativi).

Non si discute il gradimento personale o collettivo per un suono o l'altro. Sono le cause della differente percezione dei suoni su cui vale la pena riflettere, secondo me.
Continuo a pensare che avvocato e avvocata siano equivalenti, dal punto di vista "sonoro", e che la goffaggine che viene percepita riguarda il referente e non il termine in sè.

Naturalmente se qualcuno riesce a dimostrarmi che la finale diversa crea una forma di dissonanza o di squilibrio nei suoni sono pronta a ricredermi.


----------



## Hermocrates

Secondo me discutendo di questo aspetto della lingua italiana non si sta tenendo conto di una sovrapposizione di fenomeni distinti tra loro - alcuni linguistici, altri sociali.

Una volta ascoltavo un parlante di una lingua asiatica (tibetano) che rifletteva sul fatto che certi oggetti in italiano sono "femmina" e altri "maschio" e cercava di trarne conclusioni cosmologiche che attribuiva alla nostra cultura.
Questo è un tipico errore concettuale in cui non solo cadono gli stranieri che si avvicinano alla lingua italiana, ma anche molti parlanti madrelingua. 

Infatti, la distinzione in italiano tra termini di genere "maschile" e "femminile" è una mera convenzione a posteriori. Si distinguono questi due generi (e a volte anche i rari fossili di neutro sopravvissuti nella lingua italiana) su una base puramente linguistica, perché ciascuno raggruppa delle parole che seguono un certo comportamento morfologico-grammaticale (che desinenze prendono, quale forma prende l'aggettivo, articolo, pronome associato, etc). Ma potremmo benissimo chiamare questi generi "tipo A" e "tipo B" o "prima declinazione" e "seconda declinazione". 

Il motivo per cui tradizionalmente ha preso piede la denominazione "maschile" e "femminile" è per una voluta semplificazione concettuale di vecchia data. Semplicemente, dal momento che molti termini che seguono uno dei due modelli morfologici si riferiscono a esseri di sesso maschile e viceversa l'altro modello include molti termini riferiti alla sfera femminile, si è stabilita convenzionalmente la sovrapposizione di sesso biologico e genere grammaticale, convenzione che è poi diventata la base per malintesi a volte dalle conseguenze sproporzionate. 

Le buone grammatiche straniere di altre lingue che distinguono i generi grammaticali spesso sono molto esplicite nel dichiarare che non bisogna confondere il genere grammaticale con il sesso biologico, ma in Italia nel più dei casi (almeno a livello scolastico) sembra persistere questo malinteso. 

La distinzione tra genere grammaticale e sesso biologico è il motivo per cui "la guardia", pur essendo un sostantivo femminile, si riferisce per definizione a un ruolo o lavoro svolto indifferentemente da un individuo di sesso maschile o femminile e dal punto di vista sociale, a un lavoro che almeno tradizionalmente è stato svolto principalmente da uomini. 

Non sta a me esprimermi a riguardo e dire in quale modo la lingua italiana dovrebbe evolversi in futuro per riflettere pienamente una mutata cultura e percezione dei ruoli sociali attraverso la morfologia. Però spero che questa piccola spiegazione che ho incluso possa aiutare ad avere una comprensione un po' più ampia del quadro e delle effettive basi linguistiche da cui scaturiscono quelli che da alcuni vengono poi percepiti nell'uso come "aspetti sessisiti".


----------



## CloseTheDoor

rawbee said:


> Su questo non si può che essere d'accordo. Quel che è interessante, a mio parere, ma è anche già stato detto, è osservare come il gradimento delle parole sia legato a valori che vanno al di là del linguaggio strettamente inteso.
> 
> È esattamente lo stesso tipo di osservazione che si potrebbe fare sull'uso dei termini stranieri; soprattutto laddove esistono corrispettivi italiani che però, proprio in quanto "nostrani", vengono percepiti come meno prestigiosi (e a volte cadono in disuso, soprattutto in alcuni ambienti lavorativi).
> 
> Non si discute il gradimento personale o collettivo per un suono o l'altro. Sono le cause della differente percezione dei suoni su cui vale la pena riflettere, secondo me.
> Continuo a pensare che avvocato e avvocata siano equivalenti, dal punto di vista "sonoro", e che la goffaggine che viene percepita riguarda il referente e non il termine in sè.
> 
> Naturalmente se qualcuno riesce a dimostrarmi che la finale diversa crea una forma di dissonanza o di squilibrio nei suoni sono pronta a ricredermi.



*Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola. Grande sintesi ! *


----------



## Dafne79

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo appieno



Assolutamente d'accordo. 
tentare di modificare artificialmente una lingua coniando sostantivi di genere femminile per tutte quante le professioni, al fine di essere _politically correct_, mi sembra ridicolo.
Questo snaturamento della lingua non conduce necessariamente ad un vero cambiamento nei modi di pensare della società', anzi. Molto spesso si ottiene proprio l'effetto contrario.
Si pensi alla foglia di fico introdotta nell'epoca fascista al fine di coprire l'immorale nudità delle statue neo-classiche, o a termini quali "jazzo","gollo" (quando poi esiste rete), ecc....


----------



## stella_maris_74

*NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:*

Amici, cerchiamo per favore di mantenere toni cortesi e di non allargare la discussione ad aspetti che poco c'entrano con quello linguistico.

Grazie sin d'ora per la vostra collaborazione.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Qual è il femminile di "presidente" in italiano?
Ci sono varie parole che in italiano restano uguali sia al maschile che al femminile (singolare). Vale anche per questa?
Esite la forma "la presidentessa"?
E se sí, è piú giusto dire, riferito ad una donna, "la presidentessa", "la presidente" o "il presidente"?


----------



## fabinn

Certo che esiste la parola "presidentessa", soltanto che siccome all'orecchio dei più suona come sessista, nessuno la userebbe mai in un contesto ufficiale, ma soltanto in un ambito colloquiale o scherzoso, la qual cosa non mi trova affatto d'accordo, ma tant'è, il dibattito è ancora aperto.
Allo stato attuale, la forma più "socialmente accettata" dovrebbe essere "la presidente". Comunque ultimamente ho notato che alcuni termini cominciano ad essere sdoganati: fino a qualche tempo fa "ministra" sarebbe stato inconcepibile, adesso si legge un po' su tutti i giornali, segno che forse si comincia ad accettare il fatto che anche una donna possa ricoprire la carica di ministro della Repubblica. Comunque se non l'hai già fatto, ti consiglio di leggere tutto questo interessante thread.


----------



## mario realini

Un parere "svizzero".  L'uso della lingua più importante della Confederazione, il tedesco, facilita la femminilizzazione di un sostantivo. Esempio: il presidente > der President in tedesco fa, al femminile, die Presidentin. Basta aggiungere "in" in finale di parola e il gioco è fatto.  Se è un presidente donna non ci sono dubbi: è sempre "die Presidentin".  In italiano vi sono "problemi". E' questione di gusto.  Io direi "la presidente" ...  E "capo" al femminile?  Mah...


----------



## Lorena1970

stella_maris_74 said:


> In ogni caso, propendo per l'uso di sindaca, ministra, avvocata, eccetera, che sono perfette secondo la regola della formazione del genere in italiano, e risultano insolite alle nostre orecchie solo perché è relativamente da poco tempo che delle donne vanno affermandosi in tali professioni.
> 
> Non ci trovo niente di strano, né di offensivo, inoltre come fare altrimenti a distinguere il genere dell'avvocato Andrea Rossi,  laddove il nome Andrea  è proprio di entrambi i sessi?
> 
> Se esistono, sono affermati e accettati e non risultano offensivi, _professoressa_, _dottoressa_, _maestra_, _infermiera_, eccetera, non vedo perché _avvocata_, _ministra _o _sindaca _dovrebbero creare problemi
> ciao,
> 
> dani



Capito qui per caso solo ora. Condivido Patota, condivido Serianni e quoto Stella Maris, che condivido. Non è sessista declinare il titolo professionale a seconda del genere maschile e femminile, è semplicemente rispettoso del genere senza essere invasivo (come lo è invece l'aggiunta di "donna"). E' solo questione di abitudine.


----------



## longplay

Non credo che tutte le professioni  possano essere trasposte al femminile : in alcuni casi si rasenterebbe il ridicolo, almeno penso. Un chirurgo è sempre tale (F o M) e allo stesso 
tempo un "matematico" non può divenire "matematica - matematichessa", "ingegnere" > "ingegnera"(o -essa). Lo stesso Patota richiama alla prudenza, mi sembra. E poi
l'importante è che le donne possano esercitare tutte le professioni, siano esse esprimibili al femminile o al maschile: il resto è questione di buon senso..
PS Come già detto da altri al #11, mi è capitato di rivolgermi a una signora "avvocatessa" chiamandola "avvocato", senza nessun riscontro negativo, anzi mi è parso
che "apprezzasse" la scelta... .


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Non credo che tutte le professioni  possano essere trasposte al femminile : in alcuni casi si rasenterebbe il ridicolo, almeno penso.



Non vedo cosa potrebbe esserci di ridicolo, se non la malizia maschile. Per il resto, stabilita la correttezza grammaticale, è solo questione di evoluzione del linguaggio e abitudine ad usare nuove parole.

un matematico >una matematica
un chirurgo > una chirurga
un ingegnere > una ingegnera
un avvocato > un'avvocata (purtroppo questo è più difficile da digerire in quanto "avvocatessa" è già entrato nell'uso, e quindi come consigliano dovrebbe appartenere a quelle eccezioni consolidate che prendeono il suffisso -essa)
un filosofo > una filosofa
un geologo > una geologa
un biologo > una biologa
un fisico > una fisica
un architetto > un'architetta
etc.etc.etc. 
Pare che Wikipedia abbia già tranquillamente adottato le versioni femminili corrette (sintomo non trascurabile)
QUI un bell'articolo da La 27esima ora del Corriere della Sera



PacoBajito said:


> Io credo che la lingua cambierà solo se  cambierà la società.
> Io credo che le modifiche linguistiche contribuiscano a cambiare la  società, in quanto le parole esprimono concetti.
> Ai giorni nostri invece di pensare ad obbrobri del tipo architetta, io  penserei di più a cambiare la società, il modo di pensare della gente e  di conseguenza la lingua. La lingua è l'espressione culturale di un  popolo, ed è giusto partire da quella per determinare cambiamenti  culturali nel pensiero. Un bambino che cresce dicendo "architetta" non  si pone certo il problema che il termine sia un obbrobrio: per lui è  semplicemente una donna che esercita la professione di architetto, così  come una gatta è un animale femmina e un gatto un animale maschio. Molto semplice. Possiamo agire sul futuro, ovviamente, non su passato. Ma non è il futuro ciò che lasciamo in eredità a chi verrà dopo di noi...?


----------



## longplay

Scusa. Possiamo restare di opinioni diverse :i mutamenti sociali non si arresteranno comunque e ,forse ,tra non molte centinaia di anni, si parlerà solo con una lingua "franca".
Mi consenti di pensare che "fisica" si potrebbe confondere con la scienza implicata; lo stesso vale per "chimica" e "matematica"; "architetta" potrebbe richiamare la 3a 
singolare di "architettare" (indicativo, presente); "ingegnera" potrebbe essere preso per un refuso ('ingegnerà ' ); altre mi fanno sorridere. Perchè non accettare la
convenzione che "avvocato" = LE Persone che si interessano di.... ? (per esempio). Naturalmente , mi potresti obiettare che anche il "neutro-maschile" può avere le sue
limitazioni (architetto = 1a persona ecc. di architettare ecc.). Però l' uso è "consolidato".
Non abbiamo bisogno di regole, credo : la lingua si evolverà "a maggioranza". Lasciamolo un po' decidere alle nostre nipoti (lasciando libere anche le influenze culturali di
scuola-famiglia). Ciao!
PS Mi sono piaciuti molto il post 31 e il 28.


----------



## saciperere

Carissimi, complimenti per la bella discussione! Solo un piccolo contributo: la maggior parte di questi dilemmi italiani sono stati già risolti nel portoghese del Brasile: Ministra, Engenheira, Arquiteta, Advogada, Cirurgiã, Psicóloga, etc. etc. Questo semplicemente riflette quel che hanno conquistato le donne negli ultimi anni: loro hanno preso d'assalto le università, e oggi sono le commissarie di polizia, le Giudice (as Juízas!), e vai a dire in "maschile" e finisci in galera! C'è di più: per la gente questo è totalmente naturale, come non lo era trent'anni fa. Quindi noi italiani dovremmo abituarci, man mano che s'impoderano le donne. Che vogliamo fare, abbiamo una donna Presidenta, che soltanto per opposizione politica si insiste in chiamarla "Presidente". Però la gente comune adotta queste forme femminile tranquillamente. La lingua è cambiamento, è viva, è mutevole, e siano benvenute le donne ai posti di comando!


----------



## Nino83

Concordo con chi sostiene che il genere grammaticale ed il sesso sono due cose differenti.
In caso contrario, perché non dire "il volpe e la volpe(ssa)".
Anche nella lingua portoghese esistono sostantivi "unisex" riguardanti professioni, ad esempio sia il modello che la modella sono chiamati "modelo".
Facciamo così. Quando i brasiliani inizieranno a dire "la modella", allora dirò anch'io "la ministra".


----------



## Landslide89

Ok...certe professioni al femminile "suonano male" ma bisogna prendere atto del fatto che sono il riflesso di come è strutturata la società italiana (e non solo). Si può dire teoricamente, ma suona quasi come una forzatura, perché sono ruoli che le donne si sono conquistate a fatica. E questo dovrebbe far riflettere. Il linguaggio è il riflesso del pensiero, del modo di vedere di un popolo. Rischio di andare fuori tema ma pensate all'italiano "funerale" e al francese "enterrement"...In italiano si dà molto più risalto all'aspetto religioso della cerimonia, in francese l'idea è che si viene messi sotto terra e basta, a significare una certa laicità. Le parole contano. Eccome.


----------



## Landslide89

Chiedo scusa ai moderatori Volevo solo dimostrare che dietro le parole c'è sempre una certa forma mentis e bisogna esserne consapevoli. L'Italia è così: certe professioni sono state per lungo tempo un'esclusiva maschile e ancora oggi in certi ambiti la presenza femminile è qualcosa al di fuori dall'ordinario. Pensiamo banalmente al calcio: è vero che esistono squadre femminili ma qual è il femminile di calciatore? Ufficialmente non è riconosciuto. Come molte altre cose. Siamo il Paese dove "si richiede bella presenza" sugli annunci di lavoro perciò non c'è da stupirsi. In sostanza concordo con chi dice che una società si cambia anche agendo sul linguaggio.


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> ma qual è il femminile di calciatore? Ufficialmente non è riconosciuto.


Si è sempre detto "Calciatrice" che è un termine ben formato ed usato ampiamente. Insomma, sono abbastanza facili da formare i femminili dei nomen agentis  in -ore. Riguardo ai nomi terminante in -e che formano il femminile in -essa raramente trovo una accezione ridicoleggiante. Da quanto ne so nessuno si è mai lamentato di "Elefantessa" "Leonessa" "Baronessa" "Duchessa" "Principessa" "Professoressa" "Sacerdotessa" "Soldatessa" et cetera.


----------



## Landslide89

Quello che voglio dire è che, sebbene esistano sui vocabolari, nella comunicazione reale certi femminili sono poco diffusi se non addirittura inutilizzati (non mi è mai capitato di leggere su nessun quotidiano "calciatrice", al massimo "giocatrici" al plurale, forse è colpa mia ma è la mia esperienza). E questo la dice lunga sulla posizione sociale delle donne in Italia oggi.



CloseTheDoor said:


> Vedi bene che i problemi nascono con gli stessi suffissi SOLO per mestieri prestigiosi: fanno ridere "assessora”, “avvocata”, "ingegnera", “cancelliera”, “carabiniera”, “finanziera”,“magistrata”, "ministra", "notaia", “pretora”, “questora”, “sindaca”,  ecc ecc.



Pienamente d'accordo. Guardiamo in faccia la realtà: io non conosco nessuna avvocatessa che si firmerebbe "avvocatessa" su un documento ufficiale. E' come se implicitamente la nostra lingua ci dicesse che in certi ambiti professionali, per essere credibili, si possono vestire solo panni maschili.


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> Quello che voglio dire è che, sebbene esistano sui vocabolari, nella comunicazione reale certi femminili sono poco diffusi se non addirittura inutilizzati (non mi è mai capitato di leggere su nessun quotidiano "calciatrice", al massimo "giocatrici" al plurale, forse è colpa mia ma è la mia esperienza). E questo la dice lunga sulla posizione sociale delle donne in Italia oggi.


Qua non si discute della posizione sociale delle donne, qua si parla di linguistica. Calciatrice è diffusissimo anche nei quotidiani, ecco qualche esempio:
Roma, l'ex calciatrice americana Mia Hamm entra nel Cda, esce Claudio Fenucci  "_Roma, l'ex calciatrice americana Mia Hamm entra nel Cda, esce Claudio Fenucci_"
Una calciatrice di Serie A "Prima Miss del 2016": è la nipote di Novellino "Una calciatrice di Serie A "Prima Miss del 2016": è la nipote di Novellino"
Amel come Neymar: lo stop della calciatrice è epico _"Amel come Neymar: lo stop della calciatrice è epico_"
Sesso & calcio, una calciatrice in discoteca "Sesso & calcio, una calciatrice in discoteca"
Potrei pure continuare ma basta una semplice ricerca su Google  per rendersi conto del massivo uso del termine.  

P.S:
Nella pagina di Wikipedia di una certa "Carolina Morace" troviamo una bella quaterna: "_Carolina Morace (Venezia, 5 febbraio 1964) è un'ex calciatrice, allenatrice di calcio, avvocatessa e commentatrice sportiva italiana._" E' inutile farsi troppi problemi, se esiste una forma femminile si usa quella, sennò no e nel caso fosse necessario specificare si aggiunge in extremis donna.  Ma alla fine la lingua è libera ed ognuno faccia pure come vuole!.


----------



## Landslide89

Pugnator said:


> Qua non si discute della posizione sociale delle donne, qua si parla di linguistica.



Non sono d'accordo. Come ho già detto in post precedenti, le parole e la loro diffusione sono lo specchio dei discorsi che girano (e che si inculcano) nella mente delle persone. Per quanto riguarda calciatrice faccio ammenda. Ma per il resto, se dietro la diffusione di certe parole piuttosto che di altre non si nascondesse qualcosa di più profondo e delicato in questo filo non ci sarebbero 50 post.


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Come ho già detto in post precedenti, le parole e la loro diffusione sono lo specchio dei discorsi che girano (e che si inculcano) nella mente delle persone. Per quanto riguarda calciatrice faccio ammenda. Ma per il resto, se dietro la diffusione di certe parole piuttosto che di altre non si nascondesse qualcosa di più profondo e delicato in questo filo non ci sarebbero 50 post.


E' semplicemente una questione storica la diffusione di un termine rispetto ad un altro, niente di più. Ricordo anche che la diffusione cambia nel corso della storia. Usare un termine al posto di un altro adducendo presunte motivazioni egualitarie ed/o sociologhe non è semplicemente una idiozia ma anche una perdita di tempo inutile. Nei tuoi post rilevo tracce della teoria della relatività linguistica, che afferma che il modo in cui uno si esprime influisce sul modo in cui si pensa ma non possiamo tentare di deviare e guidare la linguistica basandosi su una teoria che per altro è abbastanza controversa. (Nutre infatti di una fitta schiera di estimatori quanto di detrattori)


----------



## Landslide89

Se una donna dice "faccio la massaggiatrice", anche se è una professionista seria, ci scappa la battutina. E prima di dirlo, se una ci riflette, si sente a disagio.
Se lo dice un uomo nessuno si scompone.
Non lo dico per polemizzare. E' un dato di fatto.
E se tu dicessi che una donna della tua famiglia fa la massaggiatrice, anche con la massima serietà, qualcuno ti lancerebbe qualche frecciatina. E giustamente ti ferirebbe. Le parole sono armi MOLTO potenti. Con cui si può fare sentire una persona profondamente a disagio. E' lo stesso motivo per cui uno spazzino sul suo curriculum scrive: "Operatore ecologico". Le parole hanno un effetto, anche se molti si ostinano a negarlo. E sono il riflesso di come si ragiona in una società.


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> Se una donna dice "faccio la massaggiatrice", anche se è una professionista seria, ci scappa la battutina. E prima di dirlo, se una ci riflette, si sente a disagio.
> Se lo dice un uomo nessuno si scompone.
> Non lo dico per polemizzare. E' un dato di fatto.


Questo non ha niente a che fare con il termine. Sconsigliare l'uso di "massaggiatrice" è una idiozia a mio avviso.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Personalmente non vedo nulla che vada contro le "pari opportunità" nei nomi di genere promiscuo. 
Il mio "notaio" è una donna e non trova nulla di "politicamente scorretto"nel sentirsi salutare con un "Buongiorno, notaio"  

Tuttavia, se può servire:

Dall'Enciclopedia Treccani 
Femminile dei nomi di professione



> Storia
> Negli ultimi decenni il mutare delle condizioni sociali femminili, che ha portato all’affermazione delle donne in molte professioni e cariche che prima erano loro precluse, ha avuto ripercussioni sui nomi delle professioni. Basti pensare ai nomi legati all’esercito e alle forze dell’ordine, istituzioni alle quali le donne hanno avuto accesso solo in tempi relativamente recenti: qual è il femminile corretto e politicamente _corretto_ di _soldato_, di _generale_, di _pontiere_?
> 
> _In questi e molti altri casi le soluzioni sono ancora aperte e nella scelta si scontrano sensibilità diverse, al punto che non è facile prevedere quale sarà la versione che prevarrà nell’uso. Basti pensare a come molte soluzioni proposte decenni addietro da gruppi femministi appaiano oggi anacronistiche come "dottora" e "professora"   al posto di "dottoressa" e "professoressa"._



La crocetta  è stata aggiunta da me.


----------



## Landslide89

Pugnator said:


> Questo non ha niente a che fare con il termine.



Appunto. Ha a che fare con le implicazioni che usare una certa parola ha nella società. L'italiano è abbastanza ricco da permettere di formare il femminile di qualsiasi parola. Certi femminili non si usano semplicemente per ragioni culturali ( si pensa "fa strano", "suona male", oppure "meglio se lo dico girandoci intorno perché se no pensano male"). E forse, dico io, è il caso di riflettere sulla nostra cultura.



Anja.Ann said:


> Il mio "notaio" è una donna e non trova nulla di "politicamente scorretto"nel sentirsi salutare con un "Buongiorno, notaio"



Non dico che si debba fare un caso di stato sull'utilizzo di un maschile piuttosto che di un femminile. Si usa così e ci si adatta. Però secondo me è giusto rendersi conto che c'è qualcosa dietro certe abitudini (anche linguistiche). Se non altro per sentirsi fiere di occupare un posto di lavoro che un tempo era un'esclusiva maschile.

(Anche se, come ho già scritto, in alcune professioni, particolarmente prestigiose, per mantenere la credibilità si deve mantenere il maschile semplicemente perché l'utilizzo del femminile, teoricamente possibile, non ha avuto il tempo di consolidarsi nell'uso).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Landslide  

Non ti pare che una frase di questo genere lasci sufficientemente spazio e tempo per riflettere? 
_
"In questi e molti altri casi le soluzioni sono ancora aperte e nella scelta si scontrano sensibilità diverse, al punto che non è facile prevedere quale sarà la versione che prevarrà nell’uso."  _

Correggo una svista per gli amici che non sono madrelingua italiani. 
_


Landslide89 said:



			Appunto. Ha a che fare con le implicazioni che usare una certa parola ha nella società.
		
Click to expand...


_


----------



## Nino83

Landslide89 said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Come ho già detto in post precedenti, le parole e la loro diffusione sono lo specchio dei discorsi che girano (e che si inculcano) nella mente delle persone.


Ciao landslide, ho una curiosità. 
Posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che dietro l'uso del sostantivo _ministro_ anche per le donne possa esserci un retaggio dovuto al fatto che in passato, anche recente, queste posizioni, cariche, erano occupate quasi esclusivamente da uomini. Non avrei nulla in contrario se tra qualche anno la parola _ministra_ diventasse la norma. 
Tutt'altro discorso, invece, per le parole come _presidente_, che sono dei participi presenti (dal latino _praesidere > praesidens_) che significano "colui/colei che presiede", "colui/colei che" svolge un'azione, e così via. 
In questo caso, accetterei la forma "il presidente/la presidente", ma non la forma "presidenta" o "presidentessa", in quanto sarebbe un cambiamento non necessario, in quanto _-ente_ è sia maschile che femminile.


----------



## Landslide89

Non fa una piega. L'importante secondo me è dare la possibilità di farsi riconoscere come donne  all'interno di un certo ruolo (esattamente come è concesso agli uomini). LA presidente è sicuramente meglio de il presidente (Laura Boldrini per esempio).


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> Non fa una piega. L'importante secondo me è dare la possibilità di farsi riconoscere come donne  all'interno di un certo ruolo (esattamente come è concesso agli uomini). LA presidente è sicuramente meglio de il presidente (Laura Boldrini per esempio).


Non andrebbe benissimo un "La presidentessa" ? Poi ovviamente ognuno faccia come vuole, nessuno vuole imporre nessuna forma a qualcuno.


----------



## Landslide89

Altro dubbio: se avete un capo donna come lo dite? Io risolvo con "la titolare" però voi cosa dite?


----------



## giginho

Landslide89 said:


> Altro dubbio: se avete un capo donna come lo dite? Io risolvo con "la titolare" però voi cosa dite?



Io ho sempre detto: "il capo" anche quando il mio capo era donna. Per di più era un avvocato e quando parlavo di lei con terze persone ho sempre detto: "l'avvocato desidera informarLa che...." oppure: "devo chiedere all'avvocato che è il mio capo diretto".

Anche quando parlavo direttamente con lei le dicevo "Senta avvocato....." oppure: "capo, avrei bisogno della sua firma" ecc...


----------



## Nino83

Idem, come giginho. 
Non sono propenso a coniare nuove parole.


----------



## bo-marco

Repubblica titola: Clochard partorisce una bimba vicino San Pietro a Roma aiutata da una poliziotta. Il Papa offre ospitalità
Per un attimo ho pensato che un barbone avesse partorito a San Pietro.

Il Corriere della sera corregge dicendo: La clochard partorisce una bimba San Pietro: il Papa offre ospitalità
Per fare capire che si trattava di una donna, volendo usare il termine offensivo francese "clochard", è stato aggiunto l'articolo davanti. Così sembra una clochard famosa e conosciuta e non una clochard generica.

Ma non potevano semplicemente chiamarla senzatetto, o meglio, senzatetta visto che è una donna? Ma se è senzatetta come farà poi ad allattare la bambina?

P.S. Ma è corretto scrivere Papa con la lettera maiuscola? Non sarebbe meglio chiamarlo Papo visto che è un maschio? In caso contrario non potremmo esimerci dall'utilizzare il termine Papessa per le cosiddette "Pape femmine" che è offensivo perché finisce con ESSA.


----------



## Pugnator

bo-marco said:


> P.S. Ma è corretto scrivere Papa con la lettera maiuscola? Non sarebbe meglio chiamarlo Papo visto che è un maschio? In caso contrario non potremmo esimerci dall'utilizzare il termine Papessa per le cosiddette "Pape femmine" che è offensivo perché finisce con ESSA.


Papa finisce in a perché in latino era di prima declinazione e quindi finiva in -A. Non c'entra niente i genere, ed il termine Papessa è stato usato ed è usato ancora (Naturalmente mi riferisco alla famosa leggenda).
Senzatetto è un aggettivo ad una sola uscita e per questo dire sostantivarlo in *"senzatetta" è totalmente scorretto. Riguardo a sopra il problema è l'abuso di forestierismi nella lingua italiana, se avessero scritto "barbona"  non si sarebbero stati questi problemi.


----------



## bo-marco

Pugnator said:


> Papa finisce in a perché in latino era di prima declinazione e quindi finiva in -A. Non c'entra niente i genere, ed il termine Papessa è stato usato ed è usato ancora (Naturalmente mi riferisco alla famosa leggenda).
> Senzatetto è un aggettivo ad una sola uscita e per questo dire sostantivarlo in *"senzatetta" è totalmente scorretto. Riguardo a sopra il problema è l'abuso di forestierismi nella lingua italiana, se avessero scritto "barbona"  non si sarebbero stati questi problemi.



Ecco, c'era qualcosa che mi sfuggiva, l'estetista maschio, il camionista maschio, il geometra maschio, il tennista maschio non si sentono in imbarazzo perché nei loro confronti viene usato un appellativo terminante in A perché la parola deriva dalla prima declinazione latina, quindi in un certo senso non è sessista, mentre l'assessora si offende se viene chiamata assessore perché vorrebbe essere declinata pure lei mentre la giudice no perché non gradisce essere identificata come "giudicia".

Tornando invece della querelle massaggiatore/massaggiatrice se l'equivoco è dietro l'angolo è semplicemente perché per un massaggiatore "massaggiatore" ci sono diecimila massaggiatrici "massaggiatrici", non è una questione di sessismo, piuttosto di ipocrisia perché non le si vuole chiamare P*E perché è offensivo quindi le si chiama massaggiatrici che non è offensivo ma sessista, tanto lo sappiamo lo stesso cosa ci stanno a fare sui giornali di annunci. Se si fosse più espliciti si configurerebbe un reato ma così, un po' celato, va bene, la società lo può tollerare. Siccome stiamo parlando della professione più antica del mondo, il termine "moderno" escort (equivalente funzionalmente a clochard) non ha preso piede come avrebbe potuto, eppure non è né sessista né offensivo, semplicemente neutro (perché non lo capisce nessuno, quindi possiamo azzerare i preconcetti) e soprattutto colto. Propongo quindi di usare, come femminile di massaggiatore, escort e fisioterapista che finisce in A e quindi è adattissimo per le donne, non proprio la stessa cosa di massaggiatrice ma almeno l'equivoco non è di natura sessuale/sessista.


----------



## Pugnator

bo-marco said:


> Ecco, c'era qualcosa che mi sfuggiva, l'estetista maschio, il camionista maschio, il geometra maschio, il tennista maschio non si sentono in imbarazzo perché nei loro confronti viene usato un appellativo terminante in A perché la parola deriva dalla prima declinazione latina, quindi in un certo senso non è sessista, mentre l'assessora si offende se viene chiamata assessore perché vorrebbe essere declinata pure lei mentre la giudice no perché non gradisce essere identificata come "giudicia".
> 
> Tornando invece della querelle massaggiatore/massaggiatrice se l'equivoco è dietro l'angolo è semplicemente perché per un massaggiatore "massaggiatore" ci sono diecimila massaggiatrici "massaggiatrici", non è una questione di sessismo, piuttosto di ipocrisia perché non le si vuole chiamare P*E perché è offensivo quindi le si chiama massaggiatrici che non è offensivo ma sessista, tanto lo sappiamo lo stesso cosa ci stanno a fare sui giornali di annunci. Se si fosse più espliciti si configurerebbe un reato ma così, un po' celato, va bene, la società lo può tollerare. Siccome stiamo parlando della professione più antica del mondo, il termine "moderno" escort (equivalente funzionalmente a clochard) non ha preso piede come avrebbe potuto, eppure non è né sessista né offensivo, semplicemente neutro (perché non lo capisce nessuno, quindi possiamo azzerare i preconcetti) e soprattutto colto. Propongo quindi di usare, come femminile di massaggiatore, escort e fisioterapista che finisce in A e quindi è adattissimo per le donne, non proprio la stessa cosa di massaggiatrice ma almeno l'equivoco non è di natura sessuale/sessista.


Confesso di non aver capito una singola parola di quello che hai detto...


----------



## Linda_steele

bo-marco said:


> Ecco, c'era qualcosa che mi sfuggiva, l'estetista maschio, il camionista maschio, il geometra maschio, il tennista maschio non si sentono in imbarazzo perché nei loro confronti viene usato un appellativo terminante in A perché la parola deriva dalla prima declinazione latina, quindi in un certo senso non è sessista, mentre l'assessora si offende se viene chiamata assessore perché vorrebbe essere declinata pure lei mentre la giudice no perché non gradisce essere identificata come "giudicia".
> 
> Tornando invece della querelle massaggiatore/massaggiatrice se l'equivoco è dietro l'angolo è semplicemente perché per un massaggiatore "massaggiatore" ci sono diecimila massaggiatrici "massaggiatrici", non è una questione di sessismo, piuttosto di ipocrisia perché non le si vuole chiamare P*E perché è offensivo quindi le si chiama massaggiatrici che non è offensivo ma sessista, tanto lo sappiamo lo stesso cosa ci stanno a fare sui giornali di annunci. Se si fosse più espliciti si configurerebbe un reato ma così, un po' celato, va bene, la società lo può tollerare. Siccome stiamo parlando della professione più antica del mondo, il termine "moderno" escort (equivalente funzionalmente a clochard) non ha preso piede come avrebbe potuto, eppure non è né sessista né offensivo, semplicemente neutro (perché non lo capisce nessuno, quindi possiamo azzerare i preconcetti) e soprattutto colto. Propongo quindi di usare, come femminile di massaggiatore, escort e fisioterapista che finisce in A e quindi è adattissimo per le donne, non proprio la stessa cosa di massaggiatrice ma almeno l'equivoco non è di natura sessuale/sessista.



Perfettamente d'accordo, nessuno si sognerebbe di trasformare al maschile sostantivi che indicano professioni quando terminano in A (il camionisto? il guardio giurato? ) E al tempo stesso mi sembra ipocrita e sessista questo voler forzatamente declinare i nomi di altre professioni al femminile. Alcune sono già in uso. Ad esempio vanno benissimo dottoressa, professoressa ecc. ma architetta o giudichessa secondo me non si possono sentire.


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che (come è stato già detto) la lingua continuamente cambia e si sta adattando (bene o male) alle esigenze attuali della società o dei parlanti, mi pare che - se ci piaccia o meno - nel futuro inevitabilmente incontreremo sempre più spesso termini che oggidì non sono usati, oppure ci suonano strani/innaturali o addirittura brutti ...

Detto questo, se dipendesse da me, innanzitutto eviterei soluzioni del tutto aggrammaticali o inetimologiche. Alcuni esempi per illustrazione:

_calciatrice_ - ok; si tratta di un regolare sostantivo femminile derivato da un verbo
_avvocata _- ok; si tratta di una forma regolare femminile di un aggettivo sostantivato (< latino _advocatus,-a,-um_)
_(la) presidente_  - ok; si tratta di un participio sostantivato che ha la stessa forma sia per il maschile che per il femminile
_presidenta_* - aggrammaticale
_presidentessa_ - inutile
_ingegnera - _accettabile (come_ pasticciera_); la terminazione _-(i)ere_ (dal fr. -_ier_) risale al latino _-arius,-aria,-arium_.
_professora _- non mi piace, ma al limite accettabile (vedi _pastora_); il verbo di partenza (*_profitere_) in italiano non esiste, quindi una derivazione "regolare" (tipo *_profetitrice_) non ha senso ...

*** con un po' di fantasia mi riesco ad immaginare che in un futuro avremo problemi contrari: dovremo inventare termini maschili derivanti da quelli femminili, quindi sto aspettando la bella parola futura italiana:  _il presidento _


----------



## Pugnator

francisgranada said:


> Visto che (come è stato già detto) la lingua continuamente cambia e si sta adattando (bene o male) alle esigenze attuali della società o dei parlanti, mi pare che - se ci piaccia o meno - nel futuro inevitabilmente incontreremo sempre più spesso termini che oggidì non sono usati, oppure ci suonano strani/innaturali o addirittura brutti ...
> 
> Detto questo, se dipendesse da me, innanzitutto eviterei soluzioni del tutto aggrammaticali o inetimologiche. Alcuni esempi per illustrazione:
> 
> _calciatrice_ - ok; si tratta di un regolare sostantivo femminile derivato da un verbo
> _avvocata _- ok; si tratta di una forma regolare femminile di un aggettivo sostantivato (< latino _advocatus,-a,-um_)
> _(la) presidente_  - ok; si tratta di un participio sostantivato che ha la stessa forma sia per il maschile che per il femminile
> _presidenta_* - aggrammaticale
> _presidentessa_ - inutile
> _ingegnera - _accettabile (come_ pasticciera_); la terminazione _-(i)ere_ (dal fr. -_ier_) risale al latino _-arius,-aria,-arium_.
> _professora _- non mi piace, ma al limite accettabile (vedi _pastora_); il verbo di partenza (*_profitere_) in italiano non esiste, quindi una derivazione "regolare" (tipo *_profetitrice_) non ha senso ...
> 
> *** con un po' di fantasia mi riesco ad immaginare che in un futuro avremo problemi contrari: dovremo inventare termini maschili derivanti da quelli femminili, quindi sto aspettando la bella parola futura italiana:  _il presidento _


ma "Avvocata" non è usato quasi mai (o comunque in maniera minore ad Avvocatessa od Avvocato )mentre professora   è completamente anagrammaticale in quanto *l'unico *femminile accettato è professoressa. (Se dici professora ad una professoressa lei probabilmente penserà che la stai prendendo in giro, mentre se le dici professore lei penserà che l'hai scambiata per un uomo).  Presidentessa è usato ampiamente quindi non credo sia inutile, anzi è molto meglio di un "la presidente" che suona in maniera orribile ed innaturale.


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> Presidentessa è usato ampiamente quindi non credo sia inutile, anzi è molto meglio di un "la presidente" che suona in maniera orribile ed innaturale.


Quindi, sarebbe meglio dire "la cantantessa, le cantantesse" e "l'insegnantessa, le insegnantesse" al posto di "la cantante, le cantanti" e "l'insegnante, le insegnanti"?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pugnator. Per non capirci male: io non volevo mettere in dubbio l'attuale uso dei termini femminili in questione, ho voluto solo esprimere la mia idea personale per una situazione in cui dovessimo inventare un sistema più o meno generalmente applicabile in diversi casi nel futuro, senza dover creare delle parole agrammaticali o contro lo "spirito" della lingua italiana.



Nino83 said:


> Quindi, sarebbe meglio dire "la cantantessa, le cantantesse" e "l'insegnantessa, le insegnantesse" al posto di "la cantante, le cantanti" e "l'insegnante, le insegnanti"?


Oppure, diremmo anche "la responsabilessa del reparto"? ...



Pugnator said:


> ...  *l'unico *femminile accettato è professoressa. (Se dici professora ad una professoressa lei probabilmente penserà che la stai prendendo in giro, mentre se le dici professore lei penserà che l'hai scambiata per un uomo).


Sì, ma neanche il suffisso  -_essa_ è privo di usi spregiativi/ironici. Insomma, penso che una soluzione "ideale" da tutti i punti di vista non la troviamo.


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> Quindi, sarebbe meglio dire "la cantantessa, le cantantesse" e "l'insegnantessa, le insegnantesse" al posto di "la cantante, le cantanti" e "l'insegnante, le insegnanti"?


Cantante, insegnante e così via sono invariabili in quanto participi presenti mentre professore non è invariabile (e forma il femminile _soltanto _in professoressa)  


francisgranada said:


> Oppure, diremmo anche "la responsabilessa del reparto"? ...


No, perché "Responsabile" è un aggettivo sostantivato della seconda classe e quindi ha la desinenza -e al singolare ed -i al plurale sia per il maschile che per il femminile quindi l'unica forma accettabile è "La responsabile". (Infatti, se lo usi come aggettivo dici "Maria è una ragazza molto responsabile" e "Maria e Giulia sono ragazze molto responsabili" )


francisgranada said:


> Sì, ma neanche il suffisso -_essa_ è privo di usi spregiativi/ironici. Insomma, penso che una soluzione "ideale" da tutti i punti di vista non la troviamo.


Forse mi sono spiegato male. L'unico femminile accettato è "Professoressa" (Abbreviato in prof.ssa) ed è completamente erroneo chiamare una professoressa "Professore". *Professora o *La professore sono forme completamente erronee e non usate. (Scrivere ad esempio "Professora" o "La professora" in un tema è un errore da venti strati di penna blu!)


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> Cantante, insegnante e così via sono invariabili in quanto participi presenti


Il mio messaggio si riferiva a questa frase: 


Pugnator said:


> Presidentessa è usato ampiamente quindi non credo sia inutile, anzi è molto meglio di un "la presidente" che suona in maniera orribile ed innaturale.


Anche "presidente" è participio presente.


----------



## frugnaglio

Pugnator said:


> ma "Avvocata" non è usato quasi mai (o comunque in maniera minore ad Avvocatessa od Avvocato )mentre professora   è completamente anagrammaticale in quanto *l'unico *femminile accettato è professoressa. (Se dici professora ad una professoressa lei probabilmente penserà che la stai prendendo in giro, mentre se le dici professore lei penserà che l'hai scambiata per un uomo).  Presidentessa è usato ampiamente quindi non credo sia inutile, anzi è molto meglio di un "la presidente" che suona in maniera orribile ed innaturale.



Ciao. Io uso intercambiabilmente “l'avvocata” o “l'avvocato” parlando di una donna, mentre “avvocatessa” mi sembra ridicolo. (Chiaramente “avvocato” vuole la concordanza al maschile: “l'avvocato è persuaso che...”) E dico esclusivamente “la presidente”, in cui non trovo proprio niente di orribile o innaturale.
Sono d'accordo con tutta la lista di Francis (tranne _professora_, semplicemente perché il termine _professoressa_ è quello comune e neutro nell'uso).

(Poi, per quanto riguarda l'intera questione... non ho mai capito cosa ci sia di scandaloso nel dire “il giudice è già arrivato” parlando di una donna, visto che nessuno si scandalizza a sentir dire “la guida è già arrivata” parlando di un uomo.)


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> Anche "presidente" è participio presente.


Non proprio, il participio presente di presiedere è presiedente mentre invece presidente deriva dal latino praesidente(m) accusativo di praesidens,tis. 


frugnaglio said:


> (Poi, per quanto riguarda l'intera questione... non ho mai capito cosa ci sia di scandaloso nel dire “il giudice è già arrivato” parlando di una donna, visto che nessuno si scandalizza a sentir dire “la guida è già arrivata” parlando di un uomo.)


Per quanto riguarda dire la Giudice non vedo grandissimi problemi in quanto oramai per "La giudichessa" si intende il ben noto personaggio storico e un suo uso potrebbe apparire fuori contesto. Poi per quanto riguarda avvocato in linea strettamente teorica sarebbe scorretto usarlo come sostantivo invariabile mentre sono accettate entrambe le forme "avvocata" ed "avvocatessa". Il Treccani riporta sia la forma avvocatessa sia la forma avvocata(Mette prima la forma avvocatessa ma credo sia ininfluente questo).


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> Non proprio, il participio presente di presiedere è presiedente mentre invece presidente deriva dal latino praesidente(m) accusativo di praesidens,tis.


Praesidens è participio presente di praesidere.


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> Praesidens è participio presente di praesidere.


In latino, ma non in italiano.


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> In latino, ma non in italiano.


In latino anche il sostantivo _praesidens_ era sia maschile che femminile, come _cantans_. Sarebbe un po' bizzarro sostenere la necessità del suffisso "essa" per formare il femminile di "presidente". Su questo concordo con frugnaglio e francis. Idem per _avvocata_.
E' d'accordo anche *la* ex-presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca Nicoletta Maraschio e anche la linguista Valeria della Valle, sulle pagine della Treccani.



> Tradizionalmente attribuiti a uomini (erano rari i casi di _presidenti_ e _dirigenti_ donna), ma linguisticamente ambigenere, sono i nomi di professione uscenti in -_ente_ che derivano dal participio presente dei verbi e variano il loro genere grazie all'articolo che li precede: _il dirigente_ / _la dirigente_. In merito dunque all'oscillazione sulla forma femminile di _il presidente_, l'uso dell'articolo femminile senza aggiunta di suffissi può essere un buon compromesso.
> Venendo all'attualità, nel maggio 2008, in occasione della sua nomina come prima donna eletta presidente dell'Accademia, Nicoletta Maraschio ha pubblicato sulle colonne del "Sole 24 ore" un articolo in cui esprime il suo parere a favore della forma _la presidente_:
> "Essere _la presidente_ è una buona soluzione, favorita da forme analoghe di grande diffusione, anche se non del tutto sovrapponibili, come _la preside_, _la cantante_, e per di più in diretta continuità, per quanto mi riguarda, con il titolo _la vicepresidente_ che ho avuto a lungo. La lingua italiana consente, in questo caso, una soluzione semplice e per così dire trasparente e naturale di un problema, quello del riassestamento maschile-femminile nei nomi professionali; bastano infatti l'articolo (maschile o femminile) e l'eventuale accordo (_una presidente impegnata_ / _un presidente impegnato_) a definire, insieme, il genere e la funzione. Simile il caso dei nomi in -_ista_ (da _ciclista_ a _giornalista_) non a caso sempre più diffusi perché hanno il vantaggio di fare sistema coi nomi in -_ismo_ e di essere presenti in molte lingue". Piena legittimazione quindi della forma _la presidente_.


La presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca. Ancora sul femminile professionale | Accademia della Crusca


> evitare i nomi di professione che terminano in _-essa_ (tranne quelli già affermati, come _dottoressa_, _studentessa_, ecc.), perché hanno una sfumatura ironica o peggiorativa: la giudice Francesca Vitale, non la giudichessa Francesca Vitale; la vigile Luisa Masi, non la vigilessa Luisa Masi; la presidente Anna Maria Tarantola, non la presidentessa Anna Maria Tarantola;


Il femminile in grammatiche, dizionari, manuali (e giornali) | Treccani, il portale del sapere


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> In latino anche il sostantivo _praesidens_ era sia maschile che femminile, come _cantans_. Sarebbe un po' bizzarro sostenere la necessità del suffisso "essa" per formare il femminile di "presidente". Su questo concordo con frugnaglio e francis. Idem per _avvocata_.
> E' d'accordo anche *la* ex-presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca Nicoletta Maraschio e anche la linguista Valeria della Valle, sulle pagine della Treccani.
> 
> 
> La presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca. Ancora sul femminile professionale | Accademia della Crusca
> 
> Il femminile in grammatiche, dizionari, manuali (e giornali) | Treccani, il portale del sapere


"La presidentessa" è la forma storica attestata e di fatto più usata mentre invece "La presidente" è la forma moderna e a mio avviso superflua.  Infatti alla fine se vediamo con "Google Trend" in Italia Google Trends - Web Search interest - Worldwide, 2004 - present
(Ho messo in Italia perché una marea di argentini usano "La presidente" probabilmente in spagnolo e quindi "inquinano" i risultati. Non mi fido poi molto del "Solo pagine in italiano" di Google in quanto è incapace spesso di distinguere tra lingue romanze)  si nota una netta preferenza per "Presidentessa" e si nota pure che "La presidente" è più diffusa al nord mentre "presidentessa" è più diffusa al sud. Credo che questo si possa spiegare in quanto di solito al sud L'italiano è più conservativo come influenza diretta del napoletano e siciliano che sono lingue molto più conservative del toscano).
PS: Per lingua conservativa intendo lingua che tende a conservarsi e rimanere immutata nel tempo. Non è inteso nessun accenno politico e il conservatorismo in politica è una cosa mentre in linguistica è un'altra.


----------



## Nino83

Se dai un'occhiata su google books ngram viewer vedrai che, salvo tra il 1880 ed il 1900 ed intorno al 1920, "la presidente" è la forma più utilizzata.


----------



## olaszinho

"Ci sono delle ragazze che ultimamente dicono: " io sono una studente!"


----------



## Pugnator

PS:


Nino83 said:


> Se dai un'occhiata su google books ngram viewer vedrai che, salvo tra il 1880 ed il 1900 ed intorno al 1920, "la presidente" è la forma più utilizzata.


Google Ngram Viewer
togli l'articolo a presidentessa e i risultati cambiano radicalmente.


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> PS: togli l'articolo a presidentessa e i risultati cambiano radicalmente.


Così non vale, perché così facendo si contano da un lato solo i casi in cui il sostantivo "presidente" è preceduto dall'articolo determinativo e dall'altro, tutti i casi in cui si usa "presidentessa", come " alla gentile e illustre _presidentessa_", "Cuore e _presidentessa_ dell'Unione", "Signora _Presidentessa_ Pivetti", "in qualità di _presidentessa_", "della stilista _presidentessa_ Nastassia" e così via.

Basta cercare "la presidente" e "la presidentessa" sul sito di repubblica e si trovano 58 pagine (580 risultati) per la prima e 34 pagine (337 risultati) per la seconda.
site:repubblica.it "la presidente" - Cerca con Google
site:repubblica.it "la presidentessa" - Cerca con Google


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> Così non vale, perché così facendo si contano da un lato solo i casi in cui il sostantivo "presidente" è preceduto dall'articolo determinativo e dall'altro, tutti i casi in cui si usa "presidentessa", come " alla gentile e illustre _presidentessa_", "Cuore e _presidentessa_ dell'Unione", "Signora _Presidentessa_ Pivetti", "in qualità di _presidentessa_", "della stilista _presidentessa_ Nastassia" e così via.
> 
> Basta cercare "la presidente" e "la presidentessa" sul sito di repubblica e si trovano 58 pagine (580 risultati) per la prima e 34 pagine (337 risultati) per la seconda.
> site:repubblica.it "la presidente" - Cerca con Google
> site:repubblica.it "la presidentessa" - Cerca con Google


In altri parti i risultati sono invertiti. Scusatemi, se ci sono due forme qual è il problema ? Ognuno usi quel che gli pare ma credo che definire un'altra forma inutile sia "inutile" in se ed erroneo. Lo scopo di una lingua non è riassumersi il più possibile.


----------



## Nino83

Stavo rispondendo alla seguente affermazione:


Pugnator said:


> *"La presidentessa"* è la forma storica attestata *e di fatto più usata* mentre invece *"La presidente"* è la forma moderna e a mio avviso *superflua*.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Sono d'accordo con tutta la lista di Francis (tranne _professora_, semplicemente perché il termine _professoressa_ è quello comune e neutro nell'uso).


 Ciao! La forma _professora_ l'ha "rischiata" di scrivere come eventuale soluzione per i sostantivi in _-ore_ (in cui _-trice_ non è possibile) per due motivi: 1) ci sono anche altri esempi validi, p.e. _pastora_, _signora_; 2) la terminazione _-a_ è una _desinenza_ _femminile_ simmetrica rispetto alla _-o_ e sporadicamente alla _-e_ maschile, mentre -_essa_ è un _suffisso_ che serve per derivare sostantivi femminili esclusivamente _dalle_ _forme maschili_. Insomma, le parole _avvocata_ e *_professora_, mi sembrano più simmetriche ("meno sessiste") di _avvocatessa_ e _professoressa, _rispetto alle forme maschili _avvocato_ e _professore_.

(Non so se mi spiego ... Comunque, assolutamente non insisto , è solo un'idea)


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> Ciao! La forma _professora_ l'ha "rischiata" di scrivere come eventuale soluzione per i sostantivi in _-ore_ (in cui _-trice_ non è possibile) per due motivi: 1) ci sono anche altri esempi validi, p.e. _pastora_, _signora_; 2) la terminazione _-a_ è una _desinenza_ _femminile_ simmetrica rispetto alla _-o_ e sporadicamente alla _-e_ maschile, mentre -_essa_ è un _suffisso_ che serve per derivare sostantivi femminili esclusivamente _dalle_ _forme maschili_. Insomma, le parole _avvocata_ e *_professora_, mi sembrano più simmetriche ("meno sessiste") di _avvocatessa_ e _professoressa, _rispetto alle forme maschili _avvocato_ e _professore_.
> 
> (Non so se mi spiego ... Comunque, assolutamente non insisto , è solo un'idea)



Ma sono d'accordo... solo che oggi _professora_ suona strano perché la parola in uso è un'altra, tutto qui. Poi, se ci sono studentesse che dicono “io sono una studente” (cit. l'italianuccio ), può darsi che di qui a cinquant'anni l'uso maggioritario sia cambiato.

l'ha "rischiata" di scrivere mi sono arrischiato a scriverla


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> "Ci sono delle ragazze che ultimamente dicono: " io sono una studente!"


Nella parola _studente_ non si riconosce più la sua origine verbale. Suppongo che sia questo il motivo per lo spontaneo uso del suffisso -_essa_ in molti casi.  Cioè termini tipo _studente_, _presidente_, ecc ... vengono percipiti _a priori_ come sostantivi maschili. 

(cfr. _el estudiante/la estudiante_ in spagnolo - qui l'etimologia è più evidente )


----------



## Pugnator

francisgranada said:


> Nella parola _studente_ non si riconosce più la sua origine verbale. Suppongo che sia questo il motivo per lo spontaneo uso del suffisso -_essa_ in molti casi


Anche perché, come per presidente, è un participio presente in latino ma non in italiano dove non esiste il verbo "_studere_". E nemmeno un suo diretto corrispettivo in quanto studiare non deriva da studere ma da studiu(m) acc. di studium,ii che significa studio(Studium,ii si è formato alla basa del verbo studere). A riprova di questo il participio presente di "Studiare" è un normale "Studiante"


----------



## symposium

A quanto pare, più che una questione di lingua qui si tratta di una questione di sensibilità personale. Su quest'argomento mi sono fatto due idee: la prima, che il voler chiamare con termini grammaticalmente maschili le donne che esercitano le tali professioni sia il solito scimmiottamento degli americani, i quali, come si sa, nella loro lingua non distinguono fra termini grammaticalmente maschili e femminili, e chiamano manager, president, author, writer, professor, doctor e quan'altro tanto un uomo come una donna. Dispongono di un solo e identico termine sia per gli uomini che per le donne. E forse noi italiani ci sentiamo un po' meno italiani e un po' più international se lasciamo perdere le distinzioni grammaticali della nostra lingua. Solo che così la impoveriamo. Poi credo che ci sia sicuramente anche un aspetto di maschilismo: si può tollerare che una donna eserciti una certa professione, basta che nessuno faccia notare che è una donna a esercitarla. Perchè una donna dovrebbe star zitta se la chiamano "presidente"? Quale uomo non protesterebbe se lo chiamassero "dottoressa"? La nostra bella lingua distingue e ha termini diversi per il maschile e per il femminile: perchè dovremmo chiudere nel cassetto "ministra", "consigliera", "sindachessa"? Per essere giusti dovremmo anche abolire "scrittrice", "professoressa", "direttrice" ecc.  l'inglese resterà sempre l'inglese e l'italiano sempre l'italiano.


----------



## Linda_steele

È vero che è anche questione di sensibilità personale.
Secondo me però la lingua è fatta dall'uso, "scrittrice", "professoressa", "direttrice" ecc. sono comuni e utilizzati normalmente, mentre "ministra", "consigliera", "sindachessa" suonano male e non sono comuni... magari un giorno saranno di uso comune, ma per il momento secondo me suonano malissimo, e quando li sento ho l'impressione che chi li usa ne faccia un uso forzato, che vuole inventare un uso inesistente (e che nasconde anche una certa dose di sessismo, come a dire "il professionista tal dei tali è architetto ma è donna, attenzione". Mentre questa è un'informazione che dovrebbe essere irrilevante).


----------



## symposium

Ciao Linda! Come ho scritto, è una questione di sensibilità personale e quindi, evidentemente, ognuno ha la sua. Ma a parer mio il discorso di non attirare l'attenzione sul sesso (il famigeratissimo gender!) di una persona che riscopre un certo incarico è validissimo per l'inglese, appunto, ma non per l'italiano. Se dico "il presidente" non è affatto un termine neutro, perché da quel che mi ricordo in italiano non esiste un genere neutro, ma è un termine maschile. Se é indifferente (ma come può esserlo, in italiano?) riferirsi a una donna usando un termine (titolo, appellativo ecc.) maschile, allora dovrebbe essere altrettanto indifferente fare riferimento a un uomo usando un termine femminile (la calciatrice Francesco Totti). Sappiamo tutti benissimo che non è così. Per quanto riguarda l'imbarazzo nell'usare termini nuovi perché non ci siamo abituati, beh, se ci siamo abituati a dire "astronauta" invece di "marinaio dello spazio" possiamo anche abituarci a dire ministra...


----------



## dragonseven

symposium said:


> La nostra bella lingua distingue e ha termini diversi per il maschile e per il femminile: perchè dovremmo chiudere nel cassetto "ministra", "consigliera", "sindachessa"? Per essere giusti dovremmo anche abolire "scrittrice", "professoressa", "direttrice" ecc.


 "Sindachessa" non ha alcun senso... E poi, perché non dovremmo abolire termini come «studentessa, dottoressa» e "professoressa" e lasciare che si dica «studente, dottore» e «professore» anche per le donne?

Qual è il senso di diversificare sul sesso per l'attività che viene svolta?

Bene inteso che avrei poco da obiettare per «ministra, sindaca, avvocata ecc.», ma faccio molta fatica ad accettare «cassiera, portiera, ingegnera, professora, ecc.».
Dovremmo forse chiamare un volante con *un'agenta o una *vigila per arrestare un malvivente? Dovremmo andare da *un'incisoressa per una dedica sulla targhetta? Usare la portiera se volessimo entrare o uscire?

«L'idraulica mi è stata molto utile per risolvere il problema che avevo col lavabo.», che significa?


Piccola correzione @symposium sugli accenti: *è* e perch*é*.


----------



## Nino83

symposium said:


> Ma a parer mio il discorso di non attirare l'attenzione sul sesso (il famigeratissimo gender!) di una persona che riscopre un certo incarico è validissimo per l'inglese


Non proprio, addirittura in francese si usa "professore" per tutti. E' una questione comune a tutte le lingue romanze, nessuna esclusa.


symposium said:


> Se dico "il presidente" non è affatto un termine neutro, perché da quel che mi ricordo in italiano non esiste un genere neutro, ma è un termine maschile.


Le parole che finiscono in _-ante, -ente_ derivano dal participio presente del verbo e sono, quindi, valide per entrambi i generi, non sono maschili.
"Il/la cantante", "l'assistente", a meno che non si vogliano coniare (senza alcuna reale esigenza) parole come "cantantessa" e "assistentessa"...
Per questo _la ex presidente_ dell'Accademia della Crusca ha preferito l'appellativo _presidente_ anche per il femminile.


----------



## symposium

@ nino: d'accordo, il discorso può essere valido per "la" presidente, benché in italiano sia da lungo tempo entrato nell'uso "presidentessa", il fatto è che spesso si sente dire "il" presidente con riferimento a una donna. 
@ dragonseven: ovviamente ero ironico, volevo dire che se non si vuole usare "ministra, sindaca o sindachessa che dir si voglia, avvocata o avvocatessa che dir si voglia" con la scusa che non si vuole indicare il sesso della persona di cui si parla, allora non si dovrebbero usare neanche "cassiera, studentessa, dottoressa ecc."


----------



## Romani_ite_domum

Sarà l'uso a decretare la nascita di una nuova regola, non una circolare del ministero e nemmeno i dipartimenti di linguistica, al più potranno fornire suggerimenti ma null'altro.

Quindi chissà un giorno non ci appariranno inusuali parole come SINDACA oppure ASSESSORA oppure MINISTRA oppure magari INGEGNERESSA (chi può dirlo?).


----------



## AthonLince

Ciao a tutti,

Se il mestiere di "critico d'arte" è esercitato da una donna, si dice "critica d'arte" oppure è invariabile?

Grazie.


----------



## Francesco94

_Critico d'arte_ resta invariato anche se si sta parlando di un'artista donna.

La _critica d'arte_ (anche chiamata _critica artistica_) è, invece, la valutazione dell'autenticità delle opere.


----------



## AthonLince

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Francesco94 said:


> _Critico d'arte_ resta invariato anche se si sta parlando di un artista donna.


"... anche se si sta parlando di un critico donna", direi. 
A proposito di artista donna, non ci andrebbe un apostrofo? "un'artista donna..."
Boh, magari dico una fesseria


----------



## King Crimson

Curiosamente la Treccani riporta che "Nelle sue varie accezioni, la parola è di norma usata al masch., anche con riferimento a donna.", lasciando intendere con quel "di norma" che potrebbe essere ammesso anche l'uso al femminile. Comunque sono d'accordo con Francesco, non riesco proprio a immaginarmi dire che "la mia amica Francesca è una critica d'arte"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> _Critico d'arte_ resta invariato anche se si sta parlando di un artista donna.


Non sarei così tassativo. Anche il femminile è usato (vedi). Personalmente lo preferisco, specialmente se occorre concordare con aggettivi o verbi.
Trovo più naturale dire "È morta la nota critica televisiva Claudia Vinciguerra" piuttosto che "è morto il noto critico televisivo Claudia Vinciguerra".


----------



## Francesco94

ohbice said:


> A proposito di artista donna, non ci andrebbe un apostrofo? "un'artista donna..."



Hai ragione, ohbice. Grazie per avermelo fatto notare. Correggo immediatamente.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Trovo più naturale dire "È morta la nota critica televisiva Claudia Vinciguerra" piuttosto che "è morto il noto critico televisivo Claudia Vinciguerra".


A proposito, riesco ad immaginare "è morta *la* critic*o* televisiva Claudia Vinciguerra" (non so bene dove mettere l'aggettivo "noto" ...) Forse il sostantivo "critico"   non è un esempio tipico, ma p.e. il termine "la medico" si usa   comunemente (almeno io l'ho incontrato parecchie volte).

Secondo me il problema (oltre che si tratta di professioni una volta esclusivamente _maschili_) è che sia _critica _che _medica _hanno anche dei significati diversi che "impediscono" l'uso naturale di queste parole come allternative femminili di _critico _e _medico._ Comunque, nonostante le "difficoltà", secondo me le giuste forme dal punto di vista grammaticale sarebbero _la critica_ e _la medica. 
_
(opinione personale ...)


----------



## Passante

Considerando che si dice ministra e sindaca non metterei più dei limiti.
Vorrei sapere se la forma femminile di certe professioni, quali per esempio ¿ministra¿ o ¿avvocata¿, è accettata nella lingua italiana. Mi pareva che certe professioni se femminilizzate assumessero un certo tono dispregiativo o ridicolizzante. Grazie. | Treccani, il portale del sapere


----------



## francisgranada

Passante said:


> Considerando che si dice ministra e sindaca non metterei più dei limiti.


Sono d'accordo, ma non è (solo) questo il problema.  La lingua non è matematica, quindi dura un po' di tempo finché p.e. il termine _critica _ottiene anche l'accezione di "la donna che esegue la professione di _critico_", visto che il sostantivo _critica _si usa generalmente nel senso diverso. Questo, secondo me, non è sessismo. L'evoluzione delle lingue ha i suoi tempi relativamente "lenti", quindi la lingua non è capace di reagire "subito" a tutti gli eventuali cambiamenti sociali. (Bisogna avere un po' di pazienza ... )


----------



## Passante

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo, ma non è (solo) questo il problema.  La lingua non è matematica, quindi dura un po' di tempo finché p.e. il termine _critica _ottiene anche l'accezione di "la donna che esegue la professione di _critico_", visto che il sostantivo _critica _si usa generalmente nel senso diverso. Questo, secondo me, non è sessismo. L'evoluzione delle lingue ha i suoi tempi relativamente "lenti", quindi la lingua non è capace di reagire "subito" a tutti gli eventuali cambiamenti sociali. (Bisogna avere un po' di pazienza ... )


Infatti personalmente dico ancora sindaco e ministro anche nel caso di una donna e  faccio ancora fatica con alcuni termini dove userei i suffissi - essa o - trice invece che il semplice - a, ma è giusto cominciare a dire che non è un errore e sentirlo adeguato.


----------



## King Crimson

francisgranada said:


> A proposito, riesco ad immaginare "è morta *la* critic*o* televisiva Claudia Vinciguerra"



Scusa francis, ma io proprio non ci riesco, almeno manteniamo la concordanza di genere tra articolo e sostantivo


----------



## Francesco94

Il sintagma nominale _"critico televisivo"_, personalmente, lo userei invariabilmente sia che si tratti di un uomo, sia che si tratti di una donna.
Tuttavia, prendendo l'esempio di Claudia Vinciguerra, la Rete la definisce sia come "critico televisivo", sia come "critica televisiva", quantunque la prima sia più diffusa.

Ciò che reputo incorretto è la non concordanza fra l'articolo e il sostantivo: _"la critico televisivo/a"_.

A mio avviso, nonostante esistano i termini _"sindaca" _e _"ministra"_, un limite va messo. Difatti, la lingua non è matematica.
Per esempio, il femminile di avvocato può essere "avvocata" sebbene non comune. Solitamente si cambia la desinenza _-o_ in _-essa_, come anche si lascia invariato il termine maschile soprattutto se seguito dall'aggettivo che ne determina la tipologia/specializzazione (_avvocato d'ufficio, civilista, tributarista, fiscale ecc._) o per indicare la neutralità della professione, senza sottolineare il sesso di chi la esercita.
Un altro esempio è la professione di medico. Tale termine secondo il mio orecchio deve necessariamente restare al maschile altrimenti non suonerebbe affatto bene: non posso dire "la medica", "la medichessa" o addirittura "la medico" (riprendendo l'esempio contrastante di francisgranada). 
Riguardo al termine "sindaco" quando è seguito da un complemento di denominazione il più delle volte è al maschile. Se il termine fungesse invece da apposizione (seguito dal nome proprio della persona che svolge tale còmpito) allora potrebbe essere di genere femminile:
_"La sindaca Raggi"; "Il sindaco di Roma"; "La sindaca di Roma"_.

In conclusione, ogni singolo termine va analizzato, pertanto non esiste una regola unica.

Questo è ciò che penso al riguardo.


----------



## King Crimson

Il fatto è che "(la) critica televisiva", a meno che non sia all'interno di un contesto che qualifichi di cosa si sta parlando, potrebbe essere confuso con l'attività, come peraltro è già stato fatto notare. Lo stesso problema non si pone per altre professioni (sindaco / sindaca, ministro / ministra ecc.) declinate al femminile.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> Il fatto è che "(la) critica televisiva", a meno che non sia all'interno di un contesto che qualifichi di cosa si sta parlando, potrebbe essere confuso con l'attività


A questo punto anche un "bel fisico" potrebbe essere un attraente studioso di particelle o la struttura corporea di un palestrato.


----------



## King Crimson

Pietruzzo said:


> A questo punto anche un "bel fisico" potrebbe essere un attraente studioso di particelle o la struttura corporea di un palestrato.



Esatto, il contesto è essenziale in questi casi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> Esatto, il contesto è essenziale in questi casi.


Come in tutti i casi di parole omografe con diversi significati. Quindi, qual è il problema?


----------



## King Crimson

Pietruzzo said:


> Come in tutti i casi di parole omografe con diversi significati. Quindi, qual è il problema?



Non lo definirei un "problema", semplicemente stride (al mio orecchio, almeno) l'uso di un termine che, anche inconsciamente, richiama (o può richiamare) un significato completamente diverso. Per capirci, quando qualcuno dice "la critica televisiva...", per quella frazione di secondo prima che la frase venga completata con "... Claudia Vinciguerra", non posso fare a meno di pensare anche all'altro significato, motivo per cui, in casi come questo, preferisco l'uso del maschile.
Parliamo comunque di preferenze personali.


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> Scusa francis, ma io proprio non ci riesco, almeno manteniamo la concordanza di genere tra articolo e sostantivo ...


Volevo solo dire che riesco ad immaginare che nel futuro la forma "la critico" diventi  usata/accettatta (a seconda del modello "la medico"). A me non piace, quindi sono d'accordo con te.

Non andrebbe bene_ la critichessa_? 
(bisognerebbe abituarsi, lo so, ma non contraddice allo "spirito" dell'italiano, secondo me)


----------



## Passante

francisgranada said:


> Volevo solo dire che riesco ad immaginare che nel futuro la forma "la critico" diventi  usata/accettatta (a seconda del modello "la medico"). A me non piace, quindi sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Non andrebbe bene_ la critichessa_?
> (bisognerebbe abituarsi, lo so, ma non contraddice allo "spirito" dell'italiano, secondo me)


Il problema che critichessa sempre spregiativo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> il termine "la medico" si usa comunemente (almeno io l'ho incontrato parecchie volte).


Devi averla sentita dire da non madrelingua allora, perchè "la medico" come "la critico" sono da brividi!


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Devi averla sentita dire da non madrelingua allora, perchè "la medico" come "la critico" sono da brividi!


Sono d'accordo (anche se non madrelingua) che entrambe le forme sono un po' "da brividi".  Purtroppo, non mi ricordo più dove ho sentito o letto "la medico".  Se però secondo voi è assolutamente  impossibile che un madrelingua italiano dica "la medico", allora non escludo che questa forma la abbia probabilmente sentita (o letta) nello spagnolo (non meno "da brividi" ).  Se è così, allora mi scusate per l'esempio inadeguato.


----------



## Passante

Non la trovo da brividi, personalmente, ma un po' mi farebbe ridere, quindi preferirei non dirla.


----------

